# Cutting off ties with Australia



## Kingpin31 (Jun 25, 2018)

This is a document that I would give to Australia, if I were the President of the United States.


Reason for this document :  Declaration of disownment of Australia and a cut of Diplomatic relations with Australia.

Reason(s) for this declaration :  Horrendous, unprovoked and undeserved maltreatment of American tourists, and American internet users, coming from the Australian civilian population, and continuously negative polling results everytime American citizens decide that the conservative politician is best suited to serve American desires within the United States of America.
(Anti-Americanism).

Demographics of the Victim of the activities described above :

(1) White Americans (those Americans whose racial and ethnic background originates from the countries of Europe and North Africa.)

(2) On average Between the Ages of 21 and 75 years of age (old enough to be culturally American, of Working and Reproductive Age, and/or old enough to be experienced Adult Americans with set traditions and a past to look back on)

(3) Non-First generation White Americans (those Americans whose lineage is from Europe and/or North Africa, however, they gain their lineage from being birthed by white men and white women who are also born in the United States).
(Those Americans who are parented by Diaspora people).

This demographic makes up by far the majority of the United States of America.


(4) American Veterans



Sanctions to be imposed : 
*The return to the United States of America, of all military weapons of American design and engineering, and/or American origin, and/or American invention.
*The return of to the United States of America, of all American manufactured medical hardware, Civilian Aircraft, Trains and Industrial equipment and tools and Automobiles that are currently on the market (yet to be sold) to the civilians.


----------



## skye (Jun 25, 2018)

^^^


----------



## MikeK (Jun 25, 2018)

Kingpin31 said:


> [...]
> 
> Reason(s) for this declaration :  Horrendous, unprovoked and undeserved maltreatment of American tourists, and American internet users, coming from the Australian civilian population,
> 
> [...]


Is that true?  Australians treat Americans _horrendously?_  Is that assessment based on your personal experience?  Or observation?  

Are you American?  Australian?  Other?


----------



## Kingpin31 (Jun 25, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Kingpin31 said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



That's a fact I gained from both experience, and reading, seeing and hearing what they have to say to other Americans besides myself from years of experience online, in chat rooms, on blogs, and on polling sites, and 1 visit when I was 18.
Also confirmed from Australians in conversation with me and other Americans.
I'm also American.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 25, 2018)

Kingpin31 said:


> That's a fact I gained from both experience, and reading, seeing and hearing what they have to say to other Americans besides myself from years of experience online, in chat rooms, on blogs, and on polling sites, and 1 visit when I was 18.
> I'm also American.


I've always believed Australians liked and got along very well with Americans.  The only exceptions being resentment of American GIs' contact with Australian women during WWII.


----------



## Kingpin31 (Jun 25, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Kingpin31 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a fact I gained from both experience, and reading, seeing and hearing what they have to say to other Americans besides myself from years of experience online, in chat rooms, on blogs, and on polling sites, and 1 visit when I was 18.
> ...



Well guess what ?
They told us to come there.
They said they needed our help.

We're humans too.
Humans are a social species, thrown into combat in that situation.
We're fighting a war 24/7...   soldiers have off time..  and after what they go through, they deserve to party.

And Australian women are human too.

Its also false that Australians get along with Americans.
They get along with American Traitors... not American patriots who are proud of they are.

Just because somebody visits Australia doesn't make them a traitor to their country.


----------



## Kingpin31 (Jun 25, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Kingpin31 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a fact I gained from both experience, and reading, seeing and hearing what they have to say to other Americans besides myself from years of experience online, in chat rooms, on blogs, and on polling sites, and 1 visit when I was 18.
> ...



Its Americans who get along with anybody.
Not Australians getting along with Americans.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 25, 2018)

Kingpin31 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Kingpin31 said:
> ...



In other words, you have no experience.


----------



## Kingpin31 (Jun 25, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Kingpin31 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



In other words fuck you, and you're being reported.


----------



## idb (Jun 25, 2018)

Kingpin31 said:


> This is a document that I would give to Australia, if I were the President of the United States.
> 
> 
> Reason for this document :  Declaration of disownment of Australia and a cut of Diplomatic relations with Australia.
> ...


You're threatening to disown Australia?


----------



## fncceo (Jun 25, 2018)

As an American who spent years in Australia and attended secondary school in Victoria, I disagree vehemently.  

Australians on the whole love Americans.   They are obsessed with American culture. They think our accent is sexy and every Australian dreams of visiting America. 

On the whole, they are negative about President Trump because their media is overwhelmingly negative about him.  Journalists are journalists no matter where you go.


----------



## skye (Jun 25, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Kingpin31 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...




Second that!


----------



## Kingpin31 (Jun 25, 2018)

idb said:


> Kingpin31 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a document that I would give to Australia, if I were the President of the United States.
> ...




If I were the president, the American government would.


----------



## idb (Jun 25, 2018)

Kingpin31 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Kingpin31 said:
> ...


How long has the US owned Australia?
I suggest that you start your research here... www.google.com


----------



## Pogo (Jun 26, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Kingpin31 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Yabbut he got him some "chat rooms".


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2018)

Kingpin31 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Kingpin31 said:
> ...



LOL, reported for what?

As troll threads go, at least this one is original.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 26, 2018)

Kingpin31 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Kingpin31 said:
> ...


----------



## hjmick (Jun 26, 2018)

Kingpin31 said:


> This is a document that I would give to Australia, if I were the President of the United States.
> 
> 
> Reason for this document :  Declaration of disownment of Australia and a cut of Diplomatic relations with Australia.
> ...




You're a fucking loon.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 26, 2018)

Kingpin31 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Kingpin31 said:
> ...


Not to worry, they don't hate Americans, just lying sack of s***greedy idiot GOP billionaires and Dupes racist Hicks ignoramuses like you..
Just say you love Obama and you'll be fine LOL!


----------

